# going crazy thinking about lighting T_T



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey guys...i haven't written anything here in a while sorry! but recently ive taken an interest in live plants for my 26gal bowfront tank and im looking for new lighting....id like to fill my tank with some moderate light plants. would an odyssea 24" (14Wx2) High Output T5 Aquarium Light suffice and give be enough room to expand my horizons to get a bright light plant?

if you'd like to see the lighting fixture i found it here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ODYSSEA-24-T5-A...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

can someone help me out? im on a college budget! hehe as much as id love to spend top dollar on my pets, i have my limits. if you have any other brands, websites, and whatever else please just let me know. id like to find something pretty affordable

i was also looking at these: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-inch-JEBO-OD...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ODYSSEA-24-130W...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks in advance!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Jebo (Odyssea) is the same manufacture. I'll say this about them. You get what you pay for. I have a 4x65 pc fixture from them that gave me no problems (fan is real noisy). Other have them break after 2 months of operation. Their bulbs are not of good quality. I replaced them right away.
Its hit or miss with these...............


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

how much wattage should i be looking for? and what's an affordable yet reliable brand? idk if i should take the chance with these


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lighting will depend on plant type. For low light plants 1x36 pc or 2x14 T5 will be plenty.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

how about for moderate to high? i was thinking for the long run if i wanted to get other plants...would 110 to 130w be too much? right now i only have a 15w and even my java moss is dying! T_T


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your java isn't dieing from the light. COuld be the change in water parameters or something else. Java fern and moss will grow an ambient room lighting.

Putting that much light over your tank will require you to inject CO2.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hmmm...do you think it couldve been from the ich meds i used last week? i changed the water after the meds too...hopefully my moss will recover =\


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It will recover. Just takes time. Give it a few weeks. Its almost impossible to kill.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

great so i ordered a new light and a glass top. i ordered a 24" aqualight power compact 1x65w. is that good for moderate light plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That will be plenty. Be sure to use a K spectrum between 6500K (yellowish to the eye) and 10000K (Whitish). 9325 will be pinkish. 8000K is nice if you can find it.


----------

